# Returning Lost items at Lyft Hub



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

does it qualify for a Lost Item fee?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

good luck collecting that fee. what i started to do is drop the item in a friends mail box after the pax calls for it. the pax can request a uber or lyft to pick that lost item up.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

When I returned Item (at the cost of a lyft ride to the address of her choice), I still requested the LOST ITEM fee, even though PAX did not indicate it in the APP (she of course, could not as it was her phone that was missing!) LYFT just bonused me out the $15. I have no idea if they back-charged it to the PAX or not.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/is-this-how-to-handle-a-lost-cell-phone.293463/


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

I had one yesterday. Pax left her keys in my car, but her ride had been requested by someone in Los Angeles. The requester called me (not sure how she could do that, exactly, but she did) and I found the keys and returned them to the pax on the other side of town. Requested the fee for the returned lost item and Lyft approved. The $15 is about what I would get for driving that distance in this small town.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Hagong said:


> does it qualify for a Lost Item fee?


From direct experience. Lyft explains that you will get the fee when and if the pax ever picks it up. I didnt get it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lyft hub ?

Where does Lyft have a Hub ?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Lyft hub ?
> 
> Where does Lyft have a Hub ?


Denver

I refused them to give out my personal cell number to a passenger who let their phone in my car. They emailed me a FedEx label and I took the phone down to FedEx they wrapped it attached it labeled and mailed it for me. I still got paid out my $15. I've also collected $15 when passengers report something lost just to be able to leave me a message asking me out on a date LOL I figured if Lyft ever question what I returned, I say their dignity. I told him three times in the car no. He clearly needed his dignity back


----------

